# Uninsured Gypsy!



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Driving in Town today on a dual carriageway in town centre when a van reverses out at about 20mph straight onto the carriageway and hits me. Luckly I saw it as I was doing around 30mph when I joined and slammed brakes but she hit me anyway with an almightly bang.

Being about 15 miles from home, I stopped and she had four bald tyres which I spotted and when I mean bald, I mean like slicks. Unfortunately I didnt have my phone with me so couldnt take photos and then she gave me her 'fake' details and drove off. I know they are fake as i've tried to call her but get a dead phonenumber. Checked her details on the MIB database and she is not insured.

Only thing I can do is request the CCTV under freedom of information act from the local chemist which it happened in front off but god knows how long that will take to receive. Unsure on my next bet but I lucky for me its just the wing which needs replacing.

Must say though. I fucking hate pikeys! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Tesh, don;t think your chemist will come under the FIA and you will need to pop in or call them its really aimed at public bodies not local shops.
hope not too much damage was done, I would have rung the cops they could have sorted it.


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

SHIT EATING PIKEY FUCKING SCUMBAGS!!! :evil: :twisted: :evil:

Should burn them in their shitty fucking stolen caravans.

Lutton is not a fan of "new age travellers" :evil:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I ALWAYS RING POLICE at accident scene. Just ly and say they smell "pi55ed as a newt" police tend to make an effort to turn up then :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Phone the police, they've essentially fled the scene of an accident by providing false details.

The police will hopefully be able to request the camera footage from the chemist, but the FOIA only covers public bodies.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry to read of your misfortune, uninsured drivers should be hung as far as I'm conserned. From now on I'm keeping a disposeable camera in the car.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

TT_Tesh said:


> Driving in Town today on a dual carriageway in town centre when a van reverses out at about 20mph straight onto the carriageway and hits me.


Pikey slag.



TT_Tesh said:


> Being about 15 miles from home, I stopped and she had four bald tyres which I spotted and when I mean bald, I mean like slicks.


Pikey slag. 



TT_Tesh said:


> she gave me her 'fake' details and drove off.


Pikey slag. 



TT_Tesh said:


> Checked her details on the MIB database and she is not insured.


Pikey fuckin' slaaaaaaaaaag gyppo crack whore! :lol: :x



TT_Tesh said:


> I fucking hate pikeys! [smiley=book2.gif]


I tend to take a more moderate stance but I see where you're coming from, though it's a shame she didn't. Stupid bast'd pikey slutbitch.

What?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gutted mate :-( sorry I couldn't help with the wing :-(

I hope she is returned to her former glory soon, may be worth getting the front bumper resprayed at the same time to get rid of any stonechipping - I did this on my recent insurance claim and it was well worth it 

p.s fucking pikey slaaaaaags.

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Unfortunately the insurance company has confirmed she is not insured by checking other databases and historical checking on name / address/ vehicle type etc.

Current situation is loss of all of my no claims bonus and over 1k in excess applies. Its been booked into a bodyshop I've taken other cars to so hopefully it'll be back to normal pretty soon.

Absolutle joke though as there is no recourse for me on this except pursue the MIB for a claim against the driver but no doubt the police will lose interest after a few weeks as it is not a priority.

Just going to have to take the hit and pay for repairs privately.

Fortunately its minor wing damage with no underside damage but still pretty annoying.

Cheers for thie tip charlie but fortunately, it does very little mileage as it has so no real stone chips on the front end... just dirt! :lol:


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

with an incident like this, claim you are injured at the time, can be as minor as you want eg. sore finger, stiff neck etc etc. If there has been a injury the police must attend.

sorry not much use to you this time but might help others.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Gutted for you mate, seems everyone's getting shafted at the moment. Puts my incident into perspective somewhat!

Fucking stinking cheating gypo jizzbox.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Fortunately its been fully repaired now by a top spec bodyshop.

Looks as good as new!!!

Just a bit weary driving now as bit worried about some people when I look at them. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Watch out for pikey slags dude! :lol:


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

I went out with a girl who's old man was a retired traffic copper.

They had terrible problems with the pikeys. What they used to do, in the sure & certain knowledge that you can't drag a pikey to court if they don't want to go & they don't; was on a stop, one of them would be up the front of the lorry looking at expired tax discs & bald tyres, while the other would be round the back smashing the lights in with the truncheon.

Low level harrasment, it sent the message, kept them away & saved all the aggro of following up on dishing out tickets that they kine would get ignored. Fucking pikeys.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I hate gypsys my mum and dad own a caravan storage site and gypsys have broken in and stolen a few caravans a few times causing there insurance to go up also had gypsys going to my old grandads house a few years ago trying to force him into spending money having a fence installed because apparently a break in was going to happen very soon if he didnt, this was until me and my uncle went down and had a word with them, amazing how much some of them deserve shot basically threatening an old man what kind of people would do that?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

In a word? Scum. In two: pikey scum.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

the correct name for them is 'white irish travellers' - a bit wordy, so abbreviated to pikey.

who don't seem to do much travelling - they only move on when plod can no longer ignore the crime wave they have caused and is forced to take action.

they use threats and mob rule to do whatever they like to whoever they like. they rob my shed and garage. plod can't do anything. show them a kindness and they will bite your hand when you are not looking.

they drive clapped-out transits with bald tyres and stolen tax discs. a large number of male pikeys do not make it to the age of 25, most common cause of death being road accidents. because they don't care about anyone else on the road.

sadly they are being encouraged to breed indiscriminately. and they are ugly fookers


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

If they want to live outside the law fine, then they don't deserve protection from the law, therefore, let's murder all the pikey scum and get away with it scott-free.


----------

